# 100 lb. catfish!



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, at least that's what my son thinks it weighed. Took him to a little pond on Sunday and I though he was just going to catch some bluegill.....got his little "spiderman" pole all rigged up with a 1/2 worm about 2 foot under a bobber and he caught this nice surprise. He was so proud of himself. With the way the fish was peeling line, I really thought the fish was going to break off, but he got it to the bank all by himself. He keeps talking about it and telling all his friends.


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

That is awesome!!:woot:


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

awesome ! he sure looks happy !


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

it's all about the spider man pole.

great story


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Great pic and story as well. He will remember that forever!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Ahh the power of a radioactive spider...I bet he's telling everyone about his catch.Congrats go out to your son on his "100lb" catfish.


----------



## lmbman (May 23, 2010)

Took my youngest to Alum over the holiday wknd and on the 3rd cast he hooks what turned out to be a 1lb. smallie. Only thing we caught that evening but what a blast hearing that drag scream


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Haha great story. Thats a great catch on a spidey rod and reel haha.


----------



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

Just judging by the girth I'd go with about 95lbs but still a fine catch. 

Congrats, he's hooked now.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

i remember when i was about his age i caught a 4lb. cat that i thought was closer to 50 lbs. cause it was the same height as my little bro which was 3 years old


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

Love it! Stories like that remind me why I like to fish so much!!
Great Job little guy!


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like 100 to me! Nice job.


----------



## Cap'n Karl (Oct 12, 2009)

Yep, he's going to be a good angler. He already knows how to tell stories. I bet he was excited. Awesome cat


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

100 lbs easy and that's just for today, wait ten years from now and see how big he remembers it . . . no question it will be a 200 lb'er by them.

He's a true fisherman already. 

100 lb fish on a spidy rod, does it get any better than that? I think not . . . !

Way to be there dad.


----------



## T-GORE (Apr 26, 2010)

Thats great! nothing better than the kids??


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

Great job. I bet you've got a fishing buddy "for life" now. Thats what its all about!!!!!!!


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

Great catch!! He's gonna be hooked for life now!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Congrats to your youngin!


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

what are you kidding me!!!.... peeling off line and thinking it was going to break off!!!

c'mon dad.... we all know that those spiderman poles have the special spidey webbing line .... i mean after all he swings from buildings and flys all over the place with that stuff...ain't no 100lb catfish gonna break that off... 

thats a great fish!!!... and it's worth every hundred pounds of memories it made!


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

great catch he is hooked now I can rember when I was a kid and caught a cat I was hooked then too its all about kids they are our future


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats to him and kudos to you. Children are our purpose in life.

btw "catchy" title, Quite a few "hits".


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

great job little guy you have been bitten by the fishing bug way to go


----------

